# How to paint polystyrene coving please ?



## ColeyS1 (24 Apr 2010)

Hi all.
I've just fitted a room out with polystyrene coving. Just wondering if i can emulsion straight on top of it, or whether i need to seal it somehow first. Instructions on adhesive bucket say to fill any gaps against the ceiling with the adhesive- Can i just caulk it instead ?

Thanks, Simon


----------



## George_N (28 Apr 2010)

When I have fitted polystyrene coving in the past I put on so much adhesive that there was more than enough squeeze-out to fill most of the gaps. When the adhesive was dry I still went round it all with decorators caulk and then emulsion painted it. The paper coated stuff gives a nicer finish than the bare polystyrene but once it is up and painted you don't really notice.


----------

